# Needing to replace STOCK e36 HM midrange door speaker...need some advice



## Sproles (Jun 28, 2005)

OK- I am most likely selling the car in the next few months and do not want to invest in too much of an upgrade, but I am also going nuts listening to this thing crinkle in my ear while I am driving.

I need ONE midrange (HK Premium) speaker for the e36/'98 328i driver side door.

First - any advice on finding a stock spekaer that is not blown and without paying the dealer prices?

Second - how challenging is it to get the door open to where I can exchange the speaker myself...with a stock speaker?

Look forward to your advice and suggestions.
Sproles


----------

